# Xylitol, Into the Cider....



## Yerbabie (31/7/15)

Hi All,

I've just finished running my first cider through first fermentation (from scratch, 23L of juicing)..... It's ended up at 1 basically (Very Dry). I've currently got it in the fridge to drop most of the sediment out, then I'll rack to add sweetner and suger for carbination (maybe some tea for tannins). 

Anyhow I'd like a really sweet cider, but I don't want to add lactose... yuk, so I'm going to try Xylitol, which gives a better taste (apparently) 1:1 with suger.

Anyhow I have 500grams and I'm toying with the idea of adding the whole lot. To much? not Enough?

cheers,
B


----------



## Airgead (31/7/15)

Add a little. Taste. Adjust.

You can always add more. It's hard to take it out once you have added it.


----------



## MHB (31/7/15)

Interesting side effects from too much Xylitol, well stock up on TP, some people find it extremely liberating, some not so.
Just be careful.
Mark


----------



## Vini2ton (31/7/15)

One time I gave up the ciggies I chewed alot of gum with that shit in it. Shit being the operative word. Forget about it.


----------



## earle (31/7/15)

MHB said:


> Interesting side effects from too much Xylitol, well stock up on TP, some people find it extremely liberating, some not so.
> Just be careful.
> Mark


Pear in cider has the same effect for some


----------



## Yerbabie (1/8/15)

Given that a tend to have it in small quantities, i.e. maybe a stubbie every few days I think I'll be ok. If was drinking a few or more everyday, then maybe I'd have need of concern  It can't be worse than Lactose..


----------

